

Infographic illustrating the current state of digital marketing technology - signaler
http://cdn.chiefmartec.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/marketing_technology_jan2014.png

======
signaler
Also for some more context, you can watch a talk here

Scott Brinker - The Golden Age of Marketing Software

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMTb0WoR5vw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMTb0WoR5vw)

